# Glossybox April 2015 *Spoilers*



## Geek2 (Mar 22, 2015)

Opening a Topic for April spoilers


----------



## artemiss (Mar 23, 2015)

This is going to be the last box of my 3 mo. sub, and to be honest, I think I'm dropping this one.
 

I subbed to a whole bunch of boxes at the beginning of the year, going for yearly subs on the majority, but I held off on getting a year of this one because, despite being the 'nicest' for my age group and things I like (body vs. makeup), I had heard that their CS was iffy, and I am glad I did. Not only have I HAD to contact them over things arriving broken, or my box not getting shipped in timely manner, the response, when I have got one, has been a) wrong b ) snide c) not really helpful. Plus, and this is being picky, on social media, this is the ONE company that hasn't acknowledged any of my posts/interactions. So nah, I'm over it, I have other places I can spend my $20 where I feel appreciated as a customer. I grabbed a BB man for the hubby this month with points (and for points, heh!) , and the first one already has more stuff he'll use than I will out of this month's Glossybox.
 

I see I have the option to unsubscribe now..will this affect me getting this last box, or should I gamble and wait, possible getting charged for another 3 mos I don't want?

TIA!


----------



## Schmootc (Mar 23, 2015)

I wouldn't wait to cancel. They changed their policy sometime last year to where I think you had to cancel by the 20th of the month before or something to avoid getting charged for the next month. So they might have already dinged you. I ended up getting an extra box at the end of my last sub that I hadn't wanted because of that.


----------



## artemiss (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks!

I like the stuff I've gotten, I just wish they trained the CSR folks a little better. I expect the $5 Walmart box to be a hot mess, but at $21 a month, I expect a higher level of professionalism from this one. When I see some people online getting doubled boxes and mine isn't even *packed* yet, and I inquire about the delay, waiting several days to respond and then only with the terms of my sub, getting the dates and duration wrong, is INSULTING. It actually shipped between then and now, so a chipper, "hey, looks like it _just_ went out, we had some delays, sorry about that, thanks for your patience!" would have been eons better than essentially telling me to screw off, they were in the legal right, so sit down and shut up.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Mar 28, 2015)

When and where do the Spoilers for Glossybox come out?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 30, 2015)

It looks like MSA has either received full spoilers or has been sent a box to review within the first couple of days of the month lately, so I'd think we will be getting spoilers in a day or two.


----------



## LindaF (Mar 31, 2015)

Has anyone used their Glossydot points?  I have 1100 and it says you get a free box at 1000.  Just wondering.


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 31, 2015)

Just saw on MSA that RueLaLa has glossybox 1-month and 6-month subs on sale if anyone is interested...


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Mar 31, 2015)

http://www.beautystat.com/site/fragrance/preview-unboxing-april-2015-glossybox-next-month-spoiler-alert-may-promo-code-discount-full-size-samples-revealed/

Pretty sure this is a North American box spoiler. How freakin' AH.DOR.ABLE!! Is that box design?!?


----------



## Haley Hayes (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks JHG, for the spoiler!

 I have been waiting for a coupon code to subscribe. Now with the sale on Rue La La, I just have to wait until tomorrow, so i get the new April Box and not the Classic Box. I am not super excited about the product spoiler, I was really hoping for that make-up bag on their instagram page, but I Loooooove the box design. Now I just have to decide if I want to go for the 1 month or the 6 month.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Apr 1, 2015)

Is there some method to Glossy deciding who gets the "classic" boxes? Thankfully I didn't get one in March (would have been unhappy if I did). Granted my Mar bag wasn't very useful since the concealer and the lip-cheek stain were dried up and unusable but was still better than the classic.

On the subject of renewals, be very careful waiting as others have pointed out. They changed the policy with zero notice to existing subscribers which led to many angry customers demanding refunds. Even worse, they renewed a bunch of GIFT subs, which were billed as one time charge/stand alone boxes. Basically every time I resub I mark the deadline to cancel on my calendar with a reminder. My most recent 3 months are up after Apr and I'll be canceling no later than the 15th. They may say the deadline is the 20th but my experience is you meet the deadline based not on when you unsubscribe but when they process your request to unsub. I'm always tempted by the 3 month deals and in fact have never subbed without one (I stopped bothering using the free gift incentives after it took me 4 months to track one down last fall). But with the apparent box variations and not being able to predict if I'll receive one, I don't think I'm pulling the trigger this time.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Apr 1, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> http://www.beautystat.com/site/fragrance/preview-unboxing-april-2015-glossybox-next-month-spoiler-alert-may-promo-code-discount-full-size-samples-revealed/
> 
> Pretty sure this is a North American box spoiler. How freakin' AH.DOR.ABLE!! Is that box design?!?


The box is super cute! I'm a bit confused though, does this mean the boxes will only have those 2 products or were these just the spoilers released so far? I haven't seen full spoilers on MSA someone else mentioned but I might have just missed it. I love the Aerin fragrances but could live without the Estée Lauder spot corrector. It was a semi-recent feature item in an Allure SS box and did nothing for me but mostly because EL resumed animal testing last year for entry into the China sales market (at least that's what I read a few months back) so I don't use their products. Here's hoping the rest of the box is great. I've enjoyed pretty much everything this year so far, even if it was the idea of a product (like the unusable concealer and cheek tint; I loved that they were part of the box and just assumed I got some duds).


----------



## Megan Rosini (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm confused and hope someone can help me. I'm trying to sign up for the April glossybox. On their site it says first month "april" first box "classic glossybox" there is also a a picture of the supposed April box cover. so if I sign up today which am I getting? I don't want the classic glossybox!


----------



## penny13 (Apr 1, 2015)

MeganR44 said:


> I'm confused and hope someone can help me. I'm trying to sign up for the April glossybox. On their site it says first month "april" first box "classic glossybox" there is also a a picture of the supposed April box cover. so if I sign up today which am I getting? I don't want the classic glossybox!


I'm also showing if I order now a classic box - I wonder if they are doing this to rope people in for at least two months - the first you get the blah box, but then you get the nice new one. It's just barely April, so if the only box we can get at this point is the classic box, then I'm pretty annoyed.


----------



## artemiss (Apr 1, 2015)

Okay, I signed up for 3 month sub in feb, decided to cancel this month, but still have one box left. Will I get still get the regular box, or will I get another 'classic' box because I am not 'active'? Or will I even get a box at all???


----------



## Haley Hayes (Apr 1, 2015)

I am only seeing 1st month: April   Where does it say 1st box?


----------



## Haley Hayes (Apr 1, 2015)

Fashion Diva said:


> " Basically every time I resub I mark the deadline to cancel on my calendar with a reminder. My most recent 3 months are up after Apr and I'll be canceling no later than the 15th. They may say the deadline is the 20th but my experience is you meet the deadline based not on when you unsubscribe but when they process your request to unsub.."


Good Call Fashion Diva, but make that the 14th. It looks like they recently changed their cancellation date. I just came across (if you scroll all the way to the bottom of their home page, click  contact. This is on the right side of that page) this on their website:

 *MONTHLY UPDATES*

The February Classic Boxes and March Boxes are in the process of shipping!

The deadline to cancel the April charge run is 11:59pm EST on March 14, 2015. The April charge run will take place between April 1-10.

*Be sure address changes are made by the 1st of the month! Otherwise USPS will charge a forwarding fee.*

and this is from their terms and conditions : 

The Monthly plan cancellation request via your account page will take effect only if submitted prior to the 15th of the month that your existing subscription plan is due to renew. (e.g. you must cancel by February 14th if you want to cancel your March charge/box


----------



## Megan Rosini (Apr 1, 2015)

So glossybox no longer offers a 3 month plan?


----------



## Judith Lattimore (Apr 1, 2015)

So my March Glossybox finally shipped yesterday. I logged into the website this morning and saw I had a survey alert. I am so disappointed!! I did not get not one advertised product for the month of March!! I ordered my box before the March box "sold out"!! This has not been a great first impression. I'm hoping I enjoy what I receive even though everything was completely unexpected!! I'm giving it another chance for April. If I end up not receiving any of the spoilers, I will probably end up cancelling,


----------



## Stella Bella (Apr 1, 2015)

Full spoilers on MSA...


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 1, 2015)

This makes me wish I hadn't cancelled.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> This happens to me every time with Glossybox. Every time I cancel, the next box is great and I end up missing out on it.


----------



## theori3 (Apr 2, 2015)

Stella A said:


> Full spoilers on MSA...


I love everything in this box... I'm so afraid that there will be lots of variation again this month and I'll get only some of the items, though...


----------



## artemiss (Apr 2, 2015)

MeganR44 said:


> So glossybox no longer offers a 3 month plan?


I don't think so. I've not seen it for awhile.

I cancelled late last month but still had a month left on my  3 month sub.  I went to renew, and it wouldn't let me, not sure if it's because this box is still pending, or because renewing that sub is impossible now


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 2, 2015)

Here's mine (I was sent an early review box):



Spoiler






It also includes a (unique) discount code for Thursday Friday.  Mine was 30%.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 2, 2015)

I so wish I was getting this! Thanks so much for posting!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks great, I'm a little nervous about variations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Apr 3, 2015)

The only thing I'm interested in is the Estee Lauder and smelling the perfume, lol. I wouldn't mind the lip tar but only if its in the reddish color. Not that bright orange. No way. I'm thinking of cancelling all of my beauty subscription box services except Birchbox.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Apr 3, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> The only thing I'm interested in is the Estee Lauder and smelling the perfume, lol. I wouldn't mind the lip tar but only if its in the reddish color. Not that bright orange. No way. I'm thinking of cancelling all of my beauty subscription box services except Birchbox.


I know. Right? Orange! It seems like an odd color for lips.

 Since I watch a ton of Korean Dramas, I have used to the idea of orange lip color. It has been really popular there for at least a year. The 1st time I saw it, I was just thinking, is that really ORANGE lip gloss she just put on?

I am curious enough to want to see if I can wear orange. I would be ok getting that, even though I am 99% sure I will look crazy in it. I really want that dark pink in the instagram pic Glossybox posted a little more than a week ago.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 3, 2015)

I am really excited about this one.  I also hope I get a wearable OCC lip tar because all of the other samples I have received have been crazy colors.  Which I get is their thing, but I would be laughed out of the office if I wore an orange lip. 

The box is amazing.  I'm going to keep it on my desk at work to keep my hand cream / lip gloss / hair ties / tampons in.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 3, 2015)

Once I received a "normal" color from OCC and it was nice. Orange lip colors would get me some looks at the kids' school so it's not a look that would work for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## artemiss (Apr 3, 2015)

Oooh, shiny!
I'm a redhead, so I can actually do orange over the light petal pinks I keep getting. Those just make me look like a corpse. :/


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 4, 2015)

Just an FYI for people re: the lip tar shades: it looks like all variations are of the "stained gloss" variety which means are largely quite sheer depending on application. I picked up a 4-pack of minis of the stained glosses on sale @ Sephora &amp; was pretty sure I wouldn't be using the included black gloss. Not so though, b/c it actually works great to just subtlely change the shade/ tone of many other lippies. So while the orange, for instance, may look super scary, when super sheered out it likely won't even look orange but more coral as it will be the combo of it w/ your natural pink lip tone that is what appears. &amp;/or it can be used atop other lippies to alter their shade a bit.

Hope this helps!...it's all coming from a lover/ wearer of definitely non-wild lip shades!

Edited for typos...darn over zealous auto correct!


----------



## greenflipflops (Apr 4, 2015)

This month's box looks great!! I just renewed my subscription..hopefully I'll get this month.

Oh, and I just used the Lollipops eyeliner that was from the January box. This is my second time using it and it pretty much fell apart. The entire stick of liner broke into several pieces and fell out. The automatic sharpener (or whatever you call it) stopped working after the first use. Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Haley Hayes (Apr 6, 2015)

I have seen(on various forums and blogs) several posts say: Glossybox customer Service told them that the Aerin fragrance and the Estee lauder product would not be in every subscribers april box. 

I am happy to see the Glossybox instagram posts over the last couple of days. According to those posts, both will be in every subscribers April box. So, Yay!


----------



## lloronita (Apr 6, 2015)

I just looked at 2 April 2015 Glossybox openings on YouTube (watermelonkid and YayorNaywith Nicole) and they are completely different from the above boxes, but the same as each other.  I wonder if they are "classic" boxes?


----------



## vespergirl (Apr 6, 2015)

I just resubbed. I know now that 3 of the items may be duds (I wish they would give everyone the same stuff like they used to) but I like both of those Estee Lauder products enough to make this month worth it. I have tried that serum and it's excellent, and I really like the Aerin fragrances, but they're really expensive, so I'm excited to get a mini-spray.


----------



## greenflipflops (Apr 6, 2015)

I am actually super excited for the orange lip tar. I LOVE orange as a lip color, especially for the summer time. It really brightens the face and is surprisingly easy to pull off. I recommend with a touch of bronzer or orange blush (can you tell I really love orange?). I only wish they would send us a matte one, but I suppose I can always blot to mattify it.


----------



## CUTIELOVE (Apr 7, 2015)

After a horrible IPSY bag, Im super excited about this one !  This will be my third glossybox, I hope I get what is pictured. sofar so good. I got the special artwork Valentines day version box, and its so awesome.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Apr 7, 2015)

CUTIELOVE said:


> After a horrible IPSY bag, Im super excited about this one !  This will be my third glossybox, I hope I get what is pictured. sofar so good. I got the special artwork Valentines day version box, and its so awesome.


I am so jealous of you! This months will be my first Glossybox. February's box is what made me decide I would sub to Glossybox, the next time they had a good coupon code. I wanted every item in that box.

I am glad I waited for the coupon code though. I am also glad that my first months box art is so cool. Now if I just get that make up bag in my box, I will be so happy. 

.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Apr 7, 2015)

KDramasinPajamas said:


> I am so jealous of you! This months will be my first Glossybox. February's box is what made me decide I would sub to Glossybox, the next time they had a good coupon code. I wanted every item in that box.
> 
> I am glad I waited for the coupon code though. I am also glad that my first months box art is so cool. Now if I just get that make up bag in my box, I will be so happy.
> 
> .


Doesn't everyone get the makeup bag in their box?  I hope so!


----------



## Haley Hayes (Apr 8, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> Doesn't everyone get the makeup bag in their box?  I hope so!


On ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com spoiler page she has this listed for Glossybox:



Spoiler



"GLOSSYBOX

April 2015 boxes include:

~Estée Lauder Enlighten Dark Spot Correcting Night Serum ($14.88)

~AERIN Waterlily Sun ($19.41)

~Thursday Friday Make-up Pouch

Some subscribers may receive:

~Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Stained Gloss (Assorted Colors) ($18)

~Marrakesh Endz Split End Mender &amp; Preventer ($5.99)

~Julep Gel Eye Glider (Olive) ($16)"





I have not found the make up bag listed anywhere else as an item that will be in all of the April boxes. I really really hope it will be. 

On the Glossybox instagram page, so far, I have  seen them post that the Estee Lauder and the Aerin will be in everyones bag.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 8, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> Doesn't everyone get the makeup bag in their box?  I hope so!


If you don't get one, FFF gave out Thursday Friday makeup bags in their summer box last year.  It probably wouldn't be that hard to trade for one since that was the summer of the subscription box pouch - I'm guessing a lot of them went unused.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 8, 2015)

'KDramasinPajamas' said:


> On the Glossybox instagram page, so far, I have seen them post that the Estee Lauder and the Aerin will be in everyones bag.


Based on these spoilers I really wish I was getting this box especially for this spoiler below. I'm so happy for everyone else though. This seems to be a way better box than last month.



Spoiler







I've been wanting to try this because I've used Perfectionist and Idealist before and like them both


----------



## Haley Hayes (Apr 8, 2015)

What about the box color? I have seen the art displayed in three colors: blue, pink, and yellow. Do you think all of the boxes are yellow? The other color versions could be art on the booklet. i

 have only seen the actual box in the yellow.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 8, 2015)

KDramasinPajamas said:


> What about the box color? I have seen the art displayed in three colors: blue, pink, and yellow. Do you think all of the boxes are yellow? The other color versions could be art on the booklet. i
> 
> have only seen the actual box in the yellow.


Not sure about the color. I'm thinking they are all going to be yellow but could be wrong. In a picture it looks like there could be a pink version (there is a pink box standing up in one of the pictures I saw)

Edited to add the picture


----------



## Haley Hayes (Apr 10, 2015)

I noticed that Glossybox sold out of April boxes on the 8th. I am so happy ruelala had the sale and I was able to subscribed on the 1st. I could be wrong but I think it took longer than 8 days for the February box to sell out.


----------



## artemiss (Apr 10, 2015)

My box is scheduled to be delivered today..this has to be the earliest yet for me. Like with BB this month, I'm more ridiculously excited about the adorable box than I am what is inside, lol


----------



## Lisa424 (Apr 10, 2015)

I just got my box. I love it. Much better than last month's disappointing box.  I got everything listed in the spoilers with a nice red OCC gloss.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 10, 2015)

I was SHOCKED to get my shipment email from Glossbox, I was like do they know it's EARLY in the month?! Ha!

Also, does Glossybox do a mother's day box? I seem to recall that in the past but can't remember for sure.


----------



## artemiss (Apr 10, 2015)

My box came today. I am actually really, really happy with it.



Spoiler




The julep is a nice navy, NOT black. The lip tar is a shade I can wear, and box+pouch are adorable!



(good grief I can't spell today)


----------



## girlnamedpete (Apr 10, 2015)

^^^^^ OOOOH!  That makes me happy!  I can wear navy eyeliner and it's WATERPROOF!  I have very deep set eyes so eyeliner always ends up on my brow bone.  My only chance is with truly waterproof eyeliner.  This may be the 1st one in any sub that I can actually use!  Plus, navy makes the white of your eyes look really white so it makes your eyes pop.  I hope I get your version of box!  What is the Lip Tar color you received?

ETA : AND you got the pouch!


----------



## artemiss (Apr 10, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> ^^^^^ OOOOH!  That makes me happy!  I can wear navy eyeliner and it's WATERPROOF!  I have very deep set eyes so eyeliner always ends up on my brow bone.  My only chance is with truly waterproof eyeliner.  This may be the 1st one in any sub that I can actually use!  Plus, navy makes the white of your eyes look really white so it makes your eyes pop.  I hope I get your version of box!  What is the Lip Tar color you received?
> 
> ETA : AND you got the pouch!


I was super happy to see the pouch, it's really cute! The lip tar is 'Rhythm Box' a dark reddish plummy purple shade. It might be too dark for some people, but it's right in my wheel box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlnamedpete (Apr 10, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I was super happy to see the pouch, it's really cute! The lip tar is 'Rhythm Box' a dark reddish plummy purple shade. It might be too dark for some people, but it's right in my wheel box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for answering with the shade.  Looks pretty.  I know a lot of people are scared of the Lip Tars but I find they mix really well with other lip products to make great colors.  The pouch looks like a good size, too!


----------



## Haley Hayes (Apr 10, 2015)

Lisa424 said:


> I just got my box. I love it. Much better than last month's disappointing box.  I got everything listed in the spoilers with a nice red OCC gloss.


What color was your box?


----------



## domfront (Apr 11, 2015)

So happy with this month's Glossybox!  I got the box in pink, the eyeliner in plum and the OCC gloss in Jealous, a bright orangey-red.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Apr 11, 2015)

I got my box today and the julep pencil was missing and that's what I was most excited for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... Has anyone dealt with their customer service? Is it worth emailing them.

I'm also adding the hair product and lip tar in "jealous" to my trade list if anyone is interested! As well as the little makeup bag that came with it.


----------



## Stella Bella (Apr 11, 2015)

papillonsandhockey said:


> I got my box today and the julep pencil was missing and that's what I was most excited for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... Has anyone dealt with their customer service? Is it worth emailing them.


Definitely email them. The one time that I contacted CS, I received a prompt and apologetic reply and they shipped out a replacement product.


----------



## karicarr (Apr 12, 2015)

I was very happy with this month's box, especially after being disappointed last month.  I got a plum Julep eye pencil, the cosmetic bag, the Estee Lauder serum, the Aerin perfume, OCC lip tar in the Jealous shade, and the Marrakesh Endz hair product.  The gift card in my cosmetic bag was for 50% my purchase on the Thursday Friday website.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Apr 12, 2015)

Stella A said:


> Definitely email them. The one time that I contacted CS, I received a prompt and apologetic reply and they shipped out a replacement product.


Thanks! I did this and got a quick response and they said they'd send a replacement out ASAP. Pretty happy with their CS!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 13, 2015)

I had cancelled Glossybox in effort to cut back on my boxes and to use the money towards the Rachel Zoe box. I just got a shipping notice from Glossybox. Maybe my cancellation didn't go through in time. I'm kind of excited though because this box looks like a nice one. It's always my luck, when I cancel a box, a great one comes out next.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I'm happy for others getting a great box though!


----------



## artemiss (Apr 13, 2015)

Reija said:


> I had cancelled Glossybox in effort to cut back on my boxes and to use the money towards the Rachel Zoe box. I just got a shipping notice from Glossybox. Maybe my cancellation didn't go through in time. I'm kind of excited though because this box looks like a nice one. It's always my luck, when I cancel a box, a great one comes out next.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm happy for others getting a great box though!


Fingers crossed for you! It has probably been my favorite so far this year!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Haley Hayes (Apr 13, 2015)

I got my box today. I got the neon pink lid with blue box base. Smokey plum eyeliner, Stained Gloss in the shade Jealous. 

So far everyone is getting the same products (varying shades.)


----------



## Fashion Diva (Apr 14, 2015)

Has anyone received a dreaded "classic" box this month? Mine arrived today and I guess I must have missed the makeup bag being included so it was a nice surprise. Kind of took the sting out of the Estée Lauder product I won't use and getting another Julep item (I have a ridiculous supply of their liners; they're really nice but I only have the 2 eyes and all...). My Th-Fri discount was 50% (I'm guessing that's what most received) but I didn't find anything I liked well enough to buy even at half price. Looking forward to trying the hair product. I tested the OCC gloss and once again, as with every other OCC lip tar I've gotten from Glossy (I got 3 boxes last Sep due to a variety of glitches), the shade looked horrible on me. Did anyone get the applicator brush? I always find it odd to receive products that reference using another related or supposed to be included item but then they ultimately don't send the item mentioned. My other OCC lip pies came with brushes. It just struck me odd that the insert said to apply the gloss using the nonexistent brush. Anyway, I was most excited about the perfume and I'm happy to say it lived up to my expectations. It's quite lovely.


----------



## CUTIELOVE (Apr 14, 2015)

This is the funnest box Ive ever received out of any makeup subscription past two years. I will be using everything in the box which is a first. LOVE IT !


----------



## girlnamedpete (Apr 14, 2015)

I received my box today and it looks like a new version!  I am VERY happy with it.  The box is turquoise and purple, my Lip Tar is in New Wave and my Julep is in Bronze Glitter.  The eyeliner has a bit of sheen and that's it - not over the top at all.


----------



## theori3 (Apr 14, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> I received my box today and it looks like a new version!  I am VERY happy with it.  The box is turquoise and purple, my Lip Tar is in New Wave and my Julep is in Bronze Glitter.  The eyeliner has a bit of sheen and that's it - not over the top at all.


I saw this version on reddit and had hoped to get it, but I ended up with the blue box--that's okay though, because I love the contents, and that's what really matters! I got the OCC gloss in rhythm box and the eyeliner in olive (same as the version posted on MSA). I think I might already have that color of the Julep eyeliner, though :/


----------



## fabgirl (Apr 15, 2015)

Awful, awful box this month. I received the Prostitute Hot PiNk Lip tar, ugh can't even give that away and a light bronze Julep. It's so light it's not even a liner, it's a shadow. Ugh.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 16, 2015)

What a fun box this month! Love this box! I got the yellow box, worth if for the perfume alone!! love that it's a spray! Don't knock the Estee Lauder product........ honestly, their night serums are fantastic, just hate that it costs so much.... wish I could have a constant supply of free samples!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not so excited about the Lip Tar... fire engine red, LOL(Meta) that will get auctioned. Can't wait to try the split end mender, smells wonderful, the Julep eye gel glider... ehhh! Taupe? well I'll use it as a eyeshadow like Girlnamedpete. Cute T/F bag!

much better then those funky one's I got in the FFF boxes last year, those were plain UGLY! This one is much nicer with the lining inside. So I love four out of the six items in the box, this makes me happy and love the cool box itself! I have ton's of the regular pink boxes

that I just can't seem to throw away, they are just so nicely made.... and have decided I need to find a daycare or preschool that might be able to use them for childrens cubby's or an art project. But I will definately keep this one

and any of the special one's like February's,

Christmas's, 4th of july's, and such.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 16, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> I received my box today and it looks like a new version! I am VERY happy with it. The box is turquoise and purple, my Lip Tar is in New Wave and my Julep is in Bronze Glitter. The eyeliner has a bit of sheen and that's it - not over the top at all.


I got the same box and shades! I found the lip tar to be pretty sheer if you use only a bit and I love brown liners, I have so many black ones!

I won't use the split end hair product, but I know my sister will, and the Estée Lauder is a repeated item from sample society for me, but it's very nice, glad to have a dupe of it.

I love love love the perfume!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 17, 2015)

Nervous Nelly over here. So many of you seem to have already received your boxes, or at least have shipping notice. Mine is still in pack mode...I really really .REALLY. hope this doesn't imply I'm getting a "classic" box this month. I'm on the monthly $21 auto-subscription, so I *should* be receiving the April box...but I was also on the monthly auto-sub during the February debacle, when I got a plain ol' pink box and 3 of 5 recycled/repeat items from November.

I'll keep my fingers crossed. Anyone else on monthly auto-renew still have a box in "pack" mode this month? :/


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 18, 2015)

Consumer reports did a little piece on beauty boxes and Glossybox was their favorite (best value).

http://6abc.com/shopping/consumer-reports-tests-beauty-box-subscriptions/667263/


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 18, 2015)

My box finally came (I had cancelled but my cancellation must have been too late since I got shipping notice on this box). I do this all the time with Glossybox. I cancel and get back on. Every time I cancel, I see the great boxes everyone is getting and I resubscribe.  I'll see how long I can hold off before resubscribing this time. I got the green and purple box. I really like how sturdy the Glossyboxes are and I've started to use them to organize various things. They come handy and are pretty to look at too. I really like the Estee Lauder serums so I was glad to get it. I've used Idealist before with great results. I tried the OCC lip tart despite the color (way too bright for my taste) and applied very lightly with a finger it looked ok. Maybe layered with other colors I can use it. The Aerin fragrance smells wonderful. Really happy about the size of it. I'm interested in trying the Julep Eye gel. It's not a shade I would pick normally so I'm interested in seeing how this looks. I used to get Julep but cancelled before they started doing more makeup so it's nice to get to try their makeup to see how it compares to other makeup brands.



Spoiler


----------



## Haley Hayes (Apr 18, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> Awful, awful box this month. I received the Prostitute Hot PiNk Lip tar, ugh can't even give that away and a light bronze Julep. It's so light it's not even a liner, it's a shadow. Ugh.


I was hoping for the hot pink lip tar. Fun Fact: Not a prostitute. lol.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 20, 2015)

Did you guys get a Thursday Friday gift card in your boxes? I guess it just makes everything half off. Same as the email pop up on the site.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 20, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Did you guys get a Thursday Friday gift card in your boxes? I guess it just makes everything half off. Same as the email pop up on the site.


I didn't get one.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 20, 2015)

Reija said:


> I didn't get one.


Mine was inside the T/F clutch.  I never bothered to open it when I got my box but I put stuff away from the box this weekend and opened it up and there it was!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 20, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Mine was inside the T/F clutch.  I never bothered to open it when I got my box but I put stuff away from the box this weekend and opened it up and there it was!


I just checked and I have one! Thanks so much for the info! I hadn't opened the clutch up yet either. I guess I need to be more careful from now on.


----------



## Weebs (Apr 20, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Nervous Nelly over here. So many of you seem to have already received your boxes, or at least have shipping notice. Mine is still in pack mode...I really really .REALLY. hope this doesn't imply I'm getting a "classic" box this month. I'm on the monthly $21 auto-subscription, so I *should* be receiving the April box...but I was also on the monthly auto-sub during the February debacle, when I got a plain ol' pink box and 3 of 5 recycled/repeat items from November.
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed. Anyone else on monthly auto-renew still have a box in "pack" mode this month? :/


I signed up VERY early this month because I REALLY want the perfume in this month's box... mine is still in packing mode ....  I hope I don't get a classic box.  When I signed up, it said I would get an April box and my account says "April box"... so here's for hoping for the best.


----------



## vespergirl (Apr 21, 2015)

Weebs said:


> I signed up VERY early this month because I REALLY want the perfume in this month's box... mine is still in packing mode ....  I hope I don't get a classic box.  When I signed up, it said I would get an April box and my account says "April box"... so here's for hoping for the best.


Me too - I signed up on 4/6, and my confirmation said I was getting the April box. Then, I saw they posted on FB 4/8 that they were sold out, so I was happy that I made it before they were sold out. Now I'm worried though, because mine is also still in packing mode ... I'm with you that the only reason I signed up was for the Aerin perfume - I don't care what else is in there, I just really want it so I better get the April box they promised me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (Apr 22, 2015)

@@Weebs and @@vespergirl ,I hope you get the April box! Or at the least a box with the Aerin perfume! Fingers crossed for you both!

Anyone know how start up a May Glossybox spoiler?


----------



## Haley Hayes (Apr 22, 2015)

aweheck said:


> @@Weebs and @@vespergirl ,I hope you get the April box! Or at the least a box with the Aerin perfume! Fingers crossed for you both!
> 
> Anyone know how start up a May Glossybox spoiler?


oooo is there a spoiler?


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hope there is! just opened the May topic. https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136736-glossybox-may-2015-spoilers/


----------



## Weebs (Apr 25, 2015)

vespergirl said:


> Me too - I signed up on 4/6, and my confirmation said I was getting the April box. Then, I saw they posted on FB 4/8 that they were sold out, so I was happy that I made it before they were sold out. Now I'm worried though, because mine is also still in packing mode ... I'm with you that the only reason I signed up was for the Aerin perfume - I don't care what else is in there, I just really want it so I better get the April box they promised me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


GB told me on FB that I'm getting an April box.  w00t.  (Still hasn't shipped though...sigh).


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 27, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Nervous Nelly over here. So many of you seem to have already received your boxes, or at least have shipping notice. Mine is still in pack mode...I really really .REALLY. hope this doesn't imply I'm getting a "classic" box this month. I'm on the monthly $21 auto-subscription, so I *should* be receiving the April box...but I was also on the monthly auto-sub during the February debacle, when I got a plain ol' pink box and 3 of 5 recycled/repeat items from November.
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed. Anyone else on monthly auto-renew still have a box in "pack" mode this month? :/


I STILL do not have shipping on my April box...sent a fb message but haven't heard back yet. :/


----------



## rubyjuls (Apr 30, 2015)

I am still waiting for my April box.  I sent a contact form in earlier in the week and just heard back that a certain amount of boxes haven't shipped because the Estee Lauder item that is supposed to be in every box was back ordered. They're hoping it will ship by this coming week.


----------



## Weebs (May 3, 2015)

Still no April box... but saw spoilers for the May box and I'm going to cancel.  Just crazy that they would say they can only ship so many April boxes and then don't order enough stuff to fulfill all the April boxes.  Ugh.


----------



## kkkkkelly (May 5, 2015)

Couldn't find a swap thread but I just got my box (finally) and I have the makeup bag (with mystery gift card), Julep eye glider in olive and OCC lip tar in androgyne (orange) if anyone wants to trade for other items!


----------

